# DashCam



## Fumes21 (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a couple of questions regarding installing a dashcam. I have a 2018 Hatchback. Has anyone hard-wired one into the overhead console, I have a sunroof switch and the overhead lights in there so I should have constant power and switched power? Also for running the wire to the back camera, are there any tricks in removing the right pillar cover, anything to watch out for? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

This will work for you. Plug n play except you tap the hot lead to your dash cam power input. 








12-18 Cruze Radar Detector Harness


This harness is for installing your radar detector into your 2012-2018 Chevy Cruze This harness saves you from splicing and/or entering pins into your car's wiring harness. This plug and play harness connects inline at the rear view mirror and allows you to connect your radar detector to...




www.gen5diy.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fumes21 said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding installing a dashcam. I have a 2018 Hatchback. Has anyone hard-wired one into the overhead console, I have a sunroof switch and the overhead lights in there so I should have constant power and switched power? Also for running the wire to the back camera, are there any tricks in removing the right pillar cover, anything to watch out for? Thanks for any help.


Be aware that if you do not have a dimming mirror, this will not work.

Excerpted from website:

_"Works on all 2012-2018 Chevy Cruze models 1st and 2nd generation that have the auto-dimming mirror. If you have a manual dimming mirror this harness will not work on your car. " _


----------

